# Moscow 1980( Soviet capital during XXII Summer Olympic Games)



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

from http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezcal/3579286045/sizes/o/

Gorkogo street (main street of Moscow)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Mariachi (Nov 4, 2006)

More pictures!!


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

1980


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow! Amazing thread!


----------

